# Parasphendale Agrionina almost Dead



## Dashie84 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,

i buy recently an adult couple of P. Agrionina and until tonight at 5AM the female seem to be fine, they both eat their cricket and crawl around the same big terranium divided by a net.

The end of the female abdomen strangely point upside seem to be fine, no strange color, prolapse of intestine nor excessive dilatation.

Today at 11:30AM i wake up and i see a very bad scene, the female on the ground motionless in a strange position with the little wing spread open, on her side with the legs crossed so i think she die.

When i see more carefully i see the abdomen pulsing so i take she and she start to shake like a crazy and open the arms (defensive stance).

I see that the beautiful purple eye have a brown spot on both eyes almost simmetric.

Now i put she in the cage and she start to move, but she seem dont have any more coordination and fell on side or upside down while is shaking like a crazy trying to stay in the right position.

Plus i mated her successfull a weeks ago and i payed them a lot -.-

I know for sure that she dont have much more hope to survive but i really want to know the ipotesis on what she's dying.

Rotting (brown spot on the eyes)?

Old Age?

Infection of any king?

Edit: if she die anyone know a good metod to conserve her?


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi. Please introduce yourself in the introductions forum.


----------



## pizzuti (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe she was damaged internally in a fall. I can't say for sure, but maybe that's more likely to happen when they're full of eggs ready to be laid, so the inside of the body is stressed.

Other than that, this happens all the time with old age. I'd say its old age for sure if it's been an adult for more than 2 months.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 8, 2007)

I had one that died similarly. She was old though. I think she was just old.


----------



## Dashie84 (Aug 9, 2007)

They was added to the catalog on Tuesday 16 May, 2006 but the breeder assure me that they turned to adult about 5 weeks ago "so have a

good few months left in them!"...

She dont have even the time to depose just one ootheca to continue the breeding -.-

I will never buy again an adult pair, even if the breeder assure me that they live at least few other good month...


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 18, 2007)

I saw one European with a fat abdomen(probably from ootheca) like that. She was laying down and barely alive, but the abdomen was moving. She looked normal enough, but she died a few days later. I caught two from around the same place, and they didn;t die yet, weeks afterwards.


----------

